# My (almost complete) Segmented Vase



## cabomhn (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I haven't really showed any of my work on here as of yet, but here is my latest piece that I have been working on. It is very very close to being done. 




DSC02395 by cabomhn, on Flickr


This has taken me quite a few hours, but so far I'm pretty pleased with the results. Hope you guys like it! I'll be sure to post a couple more pics whenever everything is complete. 

- Matt


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2012)

Matt that is VERY pretty. Well done!



.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice work.

When you can see the reflection of the camera person in the finish of the piece it's difficult to imagine what might be unfinished yet.


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha, well the unfinished aspect of it has to do simply with the fact that I need to put it on the lathe one more time to buff it out with a power buffer and then turn off the waste block that is still currently attached! Thanks for the comments!

- Matt


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2012)

very very nice, I like the contrasting woods for the feature rings, beautiful finish. I really like to see others turnings and projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 15, 2012)

Yowsers!

Beauty!:yes:

Thanks fer sharing!
p


----------



## CodyS (Feb 15, 2012)

VERY nice work! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm glad you explained how this wasn't finished because for the life of me, I couldn't figure out how it could not be complete. Great work, it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## phinds (Feb 16, 2012)

outstanding !


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2012)

What are the species? 


.


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> What are the species?
> 
> 
> .



The red/orange wood is padauk. This stuff turns really really nicely, but I don't know if I would use it again just because of how hard it is to clean up a shop of fluorescent red dust since some people are allergic to it when fresh.

The brown wood is afromasia, which I was pleasantly surprised about how nice the grain looked. It had a nice face grain, but I really didn't know how the side grain was going to look until I turned it.

The top ring is half black palm and half bloodwood. I really like the look of the black palm after it has been finished. But I will admit it was really hard to turn without splintering it. 


The other lesson I learned was to never ever make a waste block that was going to have to be turned off from bloodwood. It took me almost 10 minutes of continuous cutting to part off the piece that held the top half to the lathe before the two halves were glued!


----------



## kweinert (Feb 16, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > What are the species?
> ...



I tried turning some black palm once - found I had to use CA to stabilize it in order to have any success at all.


----------



## Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

WOW that is sweet!


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 17, 2012)

That turned out amazing!!!

I hear ya on the black palm. I turned a pen with some and theres definately a learning curve there. It dose look amazing when finished though. I have 4 more black palm pen blanks but Ive been afraid to try it again, lol.


----------

